# Sig 220 ST Price....WOW



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I was visiting a gun shop in my area today, and noticed they had a Sig 220 ST 45acp for $ 1299.00 (one thousand two hundred ninety nine dollars) I about fell over. I think they may have went up some, but not that much. This gun shop is well known and very popular in my area. Any comments on what they should be selling for?? It was priced more than just about all the other Sigs, with no night sights or anything.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Enlighten me on what the 'ST' model is. I have a P220R-45-TSS-SAO. If you are looking for something similar, I know where there is one for $680. My indoor range owner has one for sale and it's a First Production Run pistol. I do know the SIG pistols that come out of their tactical shop elicit a pretty penny.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

The "ST" is the all stainless Steel model 220 45 ACP.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

thinktwice said:


> I was visiting a gun shop in my area today, and noticed they had a Sig 220 ST 45acp for $ 1299.00 (one thousand two hundred ninety nine dollars) I about fell over. I think they may have went up some, but not that much. This gun shop is well known and very popular in my area. Any comments on what they should be selling for?? It was priced more than just about all the other Sigs, with no night sights or anything.


Knowing where your area is might be helpful.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I am in Charlotte, N.C. Have found some pretty good deals, at most of the gun shops here, I mean with in line anyway. This one seems to be excessive in price. Like I said its just the regular Sig 220 ST 45 ACP. Maybe I could be wrong, and thats the going price now. No big deal I was just wondering.


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

That sounds like Sig list price. There are better deals out there.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

My buddy just picked one up for 9something, $1080.XX out the door after tax and legal what-nots.


----------



## Bighorn (Feb 3, 2008)

I can get a SIG Platinum Elite .45, with 4 mags, from a local dealer, for $1050 plus tax.


----------



## bpsig (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't pay that a basic 220st is around 599.00 @ cdnn investments went on sale on Monday 4/28/08 Call them get one of new unissued ones from a pd. trade in. I would myself except just got the 226 st in 40 With barsto barrel. So many toys not enough ot $:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

$1032 at Bud's w/ night sights

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/50916


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

I live in upstate NY and i purchased my sig .45 SS compact with night sights for about $1200..A lot of money but theres nothing i can complain about..


----------

